# orgasams in preg



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

hello

sorry this is slightly tmi, i just wondered if having a orgasam in early preg will damage the baby? i am 10w preg and the other day helped dh along the way and even though we never did the deed we did do a few other things (its been so long i could hold back) 

to put a long story short i am know scared i will have done something to the baby

any advise will be great

thanks in advance 

sam xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't panic!!

There are some thoughts that orgasms increase blood flow within the uterus, which is a bonus for the growing baby. And don't forget that a happy mummy means a happy baby  

Take care x

ps. there can never be TMI for a midwife!!


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

oink, thank you so much for the quick reply means alot xxxxxxxx


----------

